

Really this spying is a surprise? - reillyse

Looking at the home page of hacker news its just story after story about the US government spying on American Citizens. How is this even a news story? 
To see it take over as the dominant news story and see the hysteria it's caused makes me doubt the basic intelligence of this whole community.
======
retrogradeorbit
There is a strong correlation between intelligence and suggestibility.
Intelligent and educated people are more susceptible to hypnosis and
propaganda, including the American mythology. Many would normally immediately
dismiss these claims, but this latest set is coming from 'trusted' news
sources. So being forced to accept them as true, they are probably
experiencing a high level of cognitive dissonance.

So rather than doubting their intelligence, it's precisely because of their
intelligence that it's causing such a stir.

Of course for those of us who are intelligent and deeply cynical, questioning
everything, there is a double edge. Knowing the world as it actually is,
rather than how it is marketed to us, can be deeply depressing.

But I would rather be depressed and have the truth set me free, than live in
ignorant bliss.

------
pcvarmint
I think it's a welcome wakeup, although it might be too late to affect real
change.

I was telling my friends about the USA PATRIOT Act in 2003, and they were
unfazed. Maybe some of them are finally waking up.

Although it focuses on Bush, the 10-year-old film "Liberty Bound" (
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gEgvGLlgnqY](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gEgvGLlgnqY)
) was the proper warning and applies as much today to Obama as it did with
Bush. Watch it and see how true it rings today.

------
Moto7451
I find myself divided. On one hand I feel like writing this all off as 'well
duh' but on the other I feel it's society's responsibility to become indignant
about these things. Perhaps it's naive but I feel it should keep some of the
worst offenses at bay... That the guys on top at least fear for their jobs if
not other forms of punishment.

------
cup
I think because the majority of HN users are American and brought up believing
in the eternal goodness of their nation and political leaders.

HNs from Eastern Europe, the Middle East of even parts of Asia however like me
(and you?) are probably not surprised because we're raised to believe that the
government is always listening in on everything and inherently corrupt.

I could be mistaken though.

~~~
rudimk
I second you there.

